# 70's model Little Dude Trailer



## Cookjames27 (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a 70's model little dude trailer. I cant find any information on it at all. I have the last registration with vin but still nothing. Im trying to figure out what the trailer is rated for. The vin # is 03457 and it has 3 leafs per side. Any help would be greatly appreciated>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 23, 2018)

There are several factors to the weight capacity of a trailer. 
What size are the bearings, 3/4" 1" 1-1/6"? 
What size is the axle tube?
What is the capacity of the springs?
What is the load rating of the tires?
Your trying to find out what has the lowest weight rating. Then you have to guess as to the strength of the frame.


----------



## Cookjames27 (Apr 29, 2018)

I’ll take some measurements when I get home. I know the bearings are 1” and the axle is 1.5”x1.5 square square tubing.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 30, 2018)

Is the axle open on the bottom?
The painted letters on the spring could help you id the manufacturer and capacity. Are they MCK?


----------

